# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  IPB 1.3 and 2.0.x Security Update

## Vahid_Nasiri

http://forums.invisionpower.com/inde...owtopic=160633

----------

